# créer un serveur FTP



## FB78410 (3 Mai 2009)

Bonjour

J'espère poster dans la bonne rubrique

Existe t'il une procédure détaillée pour créer un serveur FTP (pour transmettre des fichiers importants) ?

Mac 10.5.6 - Léopard

Merci à tous


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2009)

"créer un serveur"?

ou utiliser le ftp?

( avec un client costaud comme transmit  cyberduck yummy et des dizaines d'autres)


----------



## FB78410 (3 Mai 2009)

ce que je veux :

pouvoir transmettre des fichiers importants à d'autres personnes

Je suis sous Léopard; les autres sous Vista, mais je suppose que c'est sans importance

merci


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2009)

tu as des facons hyper simple de le faire sans ftp
( dont podmailing assez efficace)

sinon en passant tu as déjà un outil ftp  dans leopard (Apache)

en fait t'en as aussi un 2 è
(dans le bundle  python il y a un serveur web)


mais franchement 
passer par des solutions comme podmailing est tellement simple
selectionner - envoyer ( par leur outil)
 terminé


----------



## FB78410 (3 Mai 2009)

je n'ai trouvé aucun apache sur mon MAC

je vais regarder podmailing

merci


----------



## Aliboron (3 Mai 2009)

Oui, ou aussi des outils comme DropBox, qui permet de partager/synchroniser de façon transparente des documents entre plusieurs utilisateurs, gratuitement jusqu'à 2 Go. Très pratique !!


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir





FB78410 a dit:


> je n'ai trouvé aucun apache sur mon MAC


Pourtant il est intégré par défaut à Mac OS X.

Pour le mettre en route, il suffit d'aller dans _Préférences système > Partage_ sous l'onglet _Service_, et de cocher la case correspondant à l'accès FTP.

Par défaut, l'accès au dossier principal (la petite maison) de chacun des utilisateurs depuis l'extérieur est possible, dès lors qu'on connaît le login et le mot de passe. Par sécurité, il est donc préférable de limiter les possibilités d'accès en créant un ou plusieurs nouveaux utilisateurs spécifiques pour les accès distants, et interdire l'accès FTP pour les utilisateurs locaux courants (voir l'aide concernant _ftpusers_ ou _ftpd_).

Afin que le serveur FTP soit accessible depuis l'extérieur du réseau local, ne pas oublier de déclarer le Mac comme zone démilitarisée (DMZ) au niveau du routeur ou de la passerelle (box ADSL), et d'ouvrir les ports FTP (TCP 20 et 21) sur les éventuels pare-feux.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2009)

Perso je reste assez reticent à ouvrir l'accès ftp

Même si c'est securisé c'est une porte d'entrée
et quand je le fais ( rarement) c'est archi planifié avec en face et activé de facon hyper temporaire ( juste le temps du transfert)

je prefere nettement d'autres solutions
 pour des échanges de fichiers entre 2 personnes précises il y a des tonnes de solutions autres

( tiens hier j'ai fait des echanges de gros fichiers via le service de Free, sans aucun soucis, il y en a des tonnes d'autres)


----------

